# "Ninja" Phoenix



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I am still working on the Phoenix for Dankung. Other than the Hogancastings fork, there is a complication - the Chinese want a flat 8mm steel piece. No palm swell possible.

So I changed the grip outline in order to allow the addition of a palm swell done with paracord.

I left a "bar" in the middle of the handle so it is possible to wrap the paracord around it, giving thickness to the handle.

In order to test this, I used 9mm multiplex (just one mm thicker than the steel Dankung will use). I painted it black in order to make it easier imagining it made from steel. But multiplex is an amazing material, 9mm is solid enough to survive my vise stress test.

This is now making good progress, ergo is OK, shoots both flatbands and looped tubes, works great with finger support and hammer grip styles. Some more tuning and it is good to go.























































Jörg


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It's a shame they were so shortsighted. It was brilliant of you to come up with that work-around. Congratulations, Jörg!.


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

The left "bar" in the middle to wrap paracord around is ingenious. Congratulations.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I liked your orginal design better Joerg, they will make these for less than a $1 then mark then up for sale for 3,000% plus profit


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

You could use filo clay on the middle bar to get a more even finish then finish with paracord.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Of course I could use Fimo or any other thing, including noble wood scales. But I have to think about the reality, most users will just have the paracord Dankung provides.

Dankung is really a good company, they take pride in their products and are much interested in customer satisfaction. As far as I can tell, honest, hard working people.

Jörg


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

Its a fine looking slingshot

Mike
BMA


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

JoergS said:


> Of course I could use Fimo or any other thing, including noble wood scales. But I have to think about the reality, most users will just have the paracord Dankung provides.
> 
> Dankung is really a good company, they take pride in their products and are much interested in customer satisfaction. As far as I can tell, honest, hard working people.
> 
> Jörg


This is true and I'm sure we'll see some of this as we do with the cougar.


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice new design !

Xav


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

I love the "fangs" its my natural grip


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

JoergS said:


> It's a shame they were so shortsighted. It was brilliant of you to come up with that work-around. Congratulations, Jörg!.


I must agree with dan this is a grate looking slingshot jeorg why on earth would they not cast the slingshot has you wanted it to look .
to make the parm swell would not have been to much of a problem?
From what i have seen of the dankung slingshots are mostley cast by the lost wax process! and your original design would have lent its self to this 
process very well


----------



## ukslingshots (Nov 11, 2010)

I like it but i loved your original design Jorg


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> I must agree with dan this is a grate looking slingshot jeorg why on earth would they not cast the slingshot has you wanted it to look .
> to make the parm swell would not have been to much of a problem?
> From what i have seen of the dankung slingshots are mostley cast by the lost wax process! and your original design would have lent its self to this
> process very well


I thought they were FlowJet cut? Maybe it's time Jörg did some customs at Hogancastings?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I think they cut the prototypes, but then they switch to casting.

Here is what Jim (from Dankung) said when I asked him about "3D":

"I have to say the flat profile drawing (like the cougar)is necessary because the precise expression of the shape and dimension. The 3D frame is more vivid,but less precise and could lead the misunderstanding."

I think it basically means that the flat profile is their style. Which is OK, I can adapt. I appreciate that in Dankung, they do not copy other people's designs.

And we have Hogancastings for the cool stuff !

Jörg


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I must agree with dan this is a grate looking slingshot jeorg why on earth would they not cast the slingshot has you wanted it to look .
> to make the parm swell would not have been to much of a problem?
> From what i have seen of the dankung slingshots are mostley cast by the lost wax process! and your original design would have lent its self to this
> process very well


I thought they were FlowJet cut? Maybe it's time Jörg did some customs at Hogancastings?
[/quote]

Hi Dan to Flowjet cut (water cutting) on a production base would leed to a lot of waste material ?so the unit cost would have to take this up. to flow cut a flat bar of s/steel for a master pattern just seams OVER THE TOP but Dangkung have a way of work that works for them? mass production we can do at my main parent foundry C H COWARD LTD this is still my company but on much bigger scale than my Hogan and sons set up?


----------

